# Phrag besseae "Mega"



## theorchidzone (Apr 19, 2014)

A nice one. I acknowledge the round besseae haters.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 19, 2014)

That is unique! I love it!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 19, 2014)

Love the roundness of the besseae!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2014)

Tetraploid? Yay besseae!


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 19, 2014)

We don't know if it is tetraploid. Quite possible. 
We will make is an alleged tetraploid, which is quite common in the orchid world.


----------



## eaborne (Apr 20, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## eteson (Apr 20, 2014)

Just incredible!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 20, 2014)

thats very special


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Apr 20, 2014)

Wowza!!! That's one chubby besseae!!!!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 20, 2014)

Another one to die for....


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 20, 2014)

Bessae, red, round, maybe 4N, why not GMO? 

Lovely


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't hate it. You can send it to me for the color alone!


----------



## Carkin (Apr 20, 2014)

How could anyone hate that one?!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 20, 2014)

I like round. But the dorsal sepal looks fuzzy to me. Is that just the camera?


----------



## abax (Apr 20, 2014)

There are round Phrag. haters loose in the world????!!! I just can't imagine
any sane person hating such a beautiful flower.


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 21, 2014)

gorgeous color


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2014)

LOVE IT too!!!! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 21, 2014)

Me three. Round and chubby is good...at least for besseae's!


----------



## tenman (Apr 25, 2014)

The color is excellent. I'm not a round besseae hater, but I do think some of the charm of the shape of the species is lost when we 'cattleya up' the breeding.


----------



## Fabrice (Apr 25, 2014)

Incredible selection work to obtain this round flower.

Congratulations for that but as I already said, too select for me. I don't see besseae in this flower.


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 25, 2014)

tenman said:


> The color is excellent. I'm not a round besseae hater, but I do think some of the charm of the shape of the species is lost when we 'cattleya up' the breeding.



Not a hater. But a "round-besseae-non-liker". Just kidding. No problem. We have them of all shapes.


----------



## Daniel2 (Apr 25, 2014)

For me ,it looks like a sophronitis coccinea or deep colored phalaenopsis schilleriana.


----------



## Justin (Apr 25, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 25, 2014)

Daniel2 said:


> For me ,it looks like a sophronitis coccinea or deep colored phalaenopsis schilleriana.



Definitely close to Sophro color. We also have Sophro from Tokyo Orchid Nursery that we are growing up.
JC


----------



## NYEric (Apr 25, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I like round. But the dorsal sepal looks fuzzy to me. Is that just the camera?


Yes, what is up w/ the top of the dorsal? BTW, I like the round shape, sexy on a besseae.


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 25, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Yes, what is up w/ the top of the dorsal? BTW, I like the round shape, sexy on a besseae.



Water hitting the bud sometimes causes bumps on the outside. JC


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2014)

Hmmm, Ok.


----------



## Rick (Apr 26, 2014)

Intense besseae:drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 26, 2014)

That's amazing how round it is!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 27, 2014)

What a atypical and unusual form for a besseae... Very interesting!


----------



## tenman (Apr 28, 2014)

This would certainly be a good candidate for crossing with kovachii.


----------



## chrismende (Apr 30, 2014)

*Huh?*



theorchidzone said:


> We don't know if it is tetraploid. Quite possible.
> 
> Huh? "
> We will make it an alleged tetraploid?"


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 30, 2014)

chrismende said:


> theorchidzone said:
> 
> 
> > We don't know if it is tetraploid. Quite possible.
> ...


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 30, 2014)

tenman said:


> This would certainly be a good candidate for crossing with kovachii.



Done with our most recent awesome one that is dark; we think it is better than the FCC/AOS that Peruflora received in SF [the one we purchased]
So awesome parentage.


----------



## Heather (Apr 30, 2014)

Personally, I really like this one! Definitely chubby is a good descriptor!


----------

